# Brute Front Ball Joint



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I was changing my right front wheel bearing today and the upper ball joint threads were damaged so the ball joint just turned.:aargh4: We tried everything to get it off and I eventually cut all but two threads off the ball joint to get the knuckle off to replace the bearing. I have group ride coming up Friday and Saturday night. My question is will any others fit cause I doubt my local Kawi dealers will have it in stock and it usually takes them a week to get anything. I read somewhere that the p360 on up utility Kawis will work. Is this true and are their any automotive joints that will fit. I can get automotive parts overnighted. If not I have two threads left, would that be enough to weld the castle nut to whats left and run it for a week until I get a new one?:thinking:

Thanks Guys,

George


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man i had this same problem . i just got my handy impact and zipped it off.. could have used a 12x 1.25 thread chaser to clean those threads up also


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

The ball joint stud was just spinning. The nut turning about 2 turnes and stopped. I tried everything to hold it. I even cut the studs off the castle nut and tried sticking a small punch through the cotter pin hole to hold it but the punch and allen wrenches just bent. It wouldn't turn in either direction. I was so p.o.ed. Now I really got figure something out by Friday night.

Thanks,

George


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

This is what I'm left with for now. Joint is fine besides whats ground off.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hate to tell you this but kawaski doesnt just sale the ball joint . you have to buy the whole knuckle from what i've been told . i have an old knuckle that is junk but the ball joints are still good but i'm not goin to be in time to ship them to you and you disassemble for friday .. and how did you get that ball joint out ?


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

It came out pretty easy. I removed the snap ring and smacked it with a hammer and it popped out. I've been looking through the forums for the last few hours praying somebody had found an automotive replacement, cause the wait for parts for atv's is ridiculous. No luck yet. I'm actually considering cutting a little more off of it and welding some rod then threading it. Not sure if thats gonna work though. If it doesn't it could end badly. :bigeyes: I never seem to have issues until I actually get everyone together to ride. Had a similar issue with a tie rod a few weeks ago. If there were some auto parts we could use we could get back up in running in 24hrs instead of a week or more.

Thanks,

George


----------



## 08 BF 750 (Aug 2, 2010)

I saw on nyroc forums that you can buy a ball joint for a kfx 700 that is the exact one for a brute force. You can even buy them individually and not the whole knuckle, like you would have to for the brute. I'll post the link. http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewtopic=250

Hope this helps.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I saw that a little while ago during my search. I also found a thread on there that said they were all the same on the p360 on up. I really hope I can find one for something that will work tomorrow. I just really doubt my local dealers will have any ball joints. They never have anything. If they don't I'll probably order some all balls or get some balls ball joints off ebay. I can get those quicker than the dealer can get some and they are supposedly better. Until then I gotta find a way to get something to work for the weekend.

Thanks,

George


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i just replaced all ball joints on my machine ordered from EPI online could have gotten overnight delevery, i wasnt in a bind thought


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I must be living right cause the dealer said he will have me 2 ball joints tomorrow but they are $42 a piece. Weird since every other part I have gotten from them took at least a week. I'm not sure if they are gonna be stock or other. I'm hoping for other. Now the hard part is finding a new castle nut. The local fastener dealer doesn't have any metric castle nuts in stock. None of the atv dealers have any either. I don't understand why tie rods and ball joints don't come with the castle nuts. One last issue though. I noticed my tie rod on the left side has about a 1/16" of up and down play. Is that enough to need to replace now or can it wait?

Thanks,

George


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i found my replacement castle nuts at a honda shop ..lol... do yall have a fastenal in your town ???


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think we do but I did check a place that pretty much the same thing with no luck. We took a standard castle nut one size smaller and drilled/tapped it. Should work fine. I'm gonna have to get rid of the Brute and go back to offroading automobiles. Though I was saving money with atv's but it ends up costing the same after running all over town looking for parts and more down time when something breaks. :slap:

Thanks,

George


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

poolege said:


> Well I must be living right cause the dealer said he will have me 2 ball joints tomorrow but they are $42 a piece. Weird since every other part I have gotten from them took at least a week. I'm not sure if they are gonna be stock or other. I'm hoping for other. Now the hard part is finding a new castle nut. The local fastener dealer doesn't have any metric castle nuts in stock. None of the atv dealers have any either. I don't understand why tie rods and ball joints don't come with the castle nuts. One last issue though. I noticed my tie rod on the left side has about a 1/16" of up and down play. Is that enough to need to replace now or can it wait?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> George


Yes you should. And they come with castle nuts. Maybe the same size.


----------

